# Funny plumbing video



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Loved the vise grips on the relief valve. :no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

^^^^ I like when the dj told him to pull up his pants cuz his a$$ was showing. His reply "are you serious?" 

hello, it was a phone call. How can he see it?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


>



Wow that is some stuff right there.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

how did my work get on the intronet... wow now i've seen it all..!!:whistling2:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> YouTube - pissed off plumber


I love how even after cussing off the customer he still tried to take the call lol


----------

